# Thanks Deano!



## GotTheBug (Nov 19, 2012)

See what happens when you plant a seed. This thing makes pretty short work of pins assemblies.
Can't wait to use it on some incinerated chips. 










Enjoy,
Paul.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you have a photo of the results?


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 19, 2012)

Will post one tomorrow evening, promise! I have about 2 cups of ground up fluff from running pin assemblies through it. Takes everything down to 1/8 inch or so and removes pins completely.


----------



## mjgraham (Nov 19, 2012)

Pretty neat, love the mounting screws.Guess I am going to have to look at my grinder now and see if I can make one.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 19, 2012)

BRAVO, GENTLEMEN, BRAVO!!! 8) 
Phil


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Nov 19, 2012)

I see traffic in the E.R. being heavier than usual in the near future :shock:


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 19, 2012)

its-all-a-lie said:


> I see traffic in the E.R. being heavier than usual in the near future :shock:



HA, nice. Oddly enough my last ER visit resulted in a medical report that read "Facial laceration due to moshpit combat encounter."

Thanks for the memory!

Paul.


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 19, 2012)

Ha ha ha Awsum, i deffinatly want one. :lol: 

I have never ended up in ER from the many of machines i have built, knock on wood? :lol: 

An we have free medical care here down under, anyway :lol: 

How does in hand with temperature?

Oh, and the mounting screws are the ones you have after you take off the safety guard :shock: 

Love it 8) 

Cheers

Deano


----------



## rusty (Nov 20, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Ha ha ha Awsum, i deffinatly want one. :lol:
> 
> I have never ended up in ER from the many of machines i have built, knock on wood? :lol:
> 
> ...



Yea we have next to free medicare here in Canada as well.


----------



## Geo (Nov 20, 2012)

we have Obama-care, go figure.


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 20, 2012)

Geo said:


> we have Obama-care, go figure.



Ha Ha Ha now that was funny, nice very nice. :lol: 

And i was meant to write earlyer, thanks GotTheBug 8) 

Deano


----------



## butcher (Nov 20, 2012)

Free heathcare?
Sounds to me, like this free health care is going to cost me a lot of money!
And here I would Almost rather die than go to a doctor.
Well I guess we shall see how much free costs us.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Nov 20, 2012)

GotTheBug,

I see an angle grinder with the shaft going through a plastic pipe cap. Some kind of blade-thingy held in place with the nut which is normally used to hold on the grinding wheel. Then you add a piece of pipe which is capped off. Evidently you put the materieal to be ground into the pipe and run the grinder. What are you using for the blade-thingy?


----------



## Marnat3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Very curios to see the results. Any pics?


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a piece of 4" schedule 40 pvc cap with a hold drilled to mount as flush to the base as possible.

Deano, guard? What's that? 

The previous bolts that held the "spinner" assembly in place were removed (since they were only an inch) and the holes drilled to make room for the much longer bolts (3"). I drilled completely through the housing as you can see.

Also had to file a bit of the cap on the motor side of the grinder for it to fit as flush as possible.

Then, a good coating of grease both around the spindle of the grinder, and around the inside of the pvc to help keep dust contained and out of the grinder itself. You might also notice a piece of metal inside the cap with 4 holes drilled to coincide with the bolt holes, this adds reinforcement over a much broader area than having bolt heads directly in contact with the pvc cap. I like to build things once if at all possible, and knew the force would eventually crack the pvc if I didn't do this.

The rest of it is just a piece of 4" pvc pipe, also sched 40 (in other words water pipe not sewer pipe, twice the thickness for obvious reasons), and another pvc cap on the opposite end.

I thought of taking pics throughout the build, but was unsure it would work until it was all together, and then realized I had pretty much cemented everything in place when I was finished.

The blade is actually a regular diamond blade for the grinder that I cut into that shape with my good old harbor freight pneumatic rotary cutter.

Hope the description is adequate, and may a few more join me in flaunting our fingers in the face of danger. 

Deano, as for heat, it seems to do quite well, doesn't build up any more heat than the grinder develops alone, which is a good thing.

Paul.


----------



## plumbers (Nov 23, 2012)

GotTheBug said:


> Will post one tomorrow evening, promise! I have about 2 cups of ground up fluff from running pin assemblies through it. Takes everything down to 1/8 inch or so and removes pins completely.




Great idea, thanks for sharing.
do you still have the 2 cups of fluff, pic would be nice.


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 23, 2012)

plumbers said:


> GotTheBug said:
> 
> 
> > Will post one tomorrow evening, promise! I have about 2 cups of ground up fluff from running pin assemblies through it. Takes everything down to 1/8 inch or so and removes pins completely.
> ...



Here here, i wanna see fluff!! :lol: 

Deano


----------



## Auggie (Nov 23, 2012)

GotTheBug said:


> Oddly enough my last ER visit resulted in a medical report that read "Facial laceration due to moshpit combat encounter."



EPIC!


----------

